# Songs with a COLOR  in the title



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

any order .... 

Blue Bayou


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello ♫ Adele


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

99 red balloons


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

Yellow- Coldplay


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue Bayou - roy orbison


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown  ~  Jim  Croce


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Yellow Submarine - Beatles *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Red Red Wine


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*She wore Blue Velvet*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Red Sails In The Sunset


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Don't it make my brown eyes blue *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Blue  Suede Shoes ♪ Elvis Presley*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

It's Not Easy Being Green - Kermit


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Blue Skies by Ella Fitzgerald*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Yellow lemon tree - Fools Garden*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

White Christmas


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Red Roses for a Blue Lady*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Red Red Wine by Neil Diamond*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Blue Moon **♫ Billie Holiday*


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2019)

Suite Judy Blue Eyes  (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
"A Whiter Shade of Pale"  (Procul Harem)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Born to be Blue - The Mavericks *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Black or White  ~ Michael  Jackson


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2019)

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Yellow submarine - Beatles*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Sarah Brown Eyes - from "Ragtime"


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Little White Bull   -  Tommy Steele


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Green Door - Shakin' Stevens*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Black Betty


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Green Onions


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Charlie Brown  ~ The Coasters


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Blue Swede Shoes  ~ Elvis Presley*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Nights In White Satin by The Moody Blues


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Brown Girl In The Ring   -   Boney M

C


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Green Apples-Herb Alpert


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

*Black & White - Greyhound*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther  (Theme)


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

The Green, Green Grass of Home


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Crimson & Clover   ~  Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Red Shoes ~  Elvis Costello


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Gone Green ~  Brad Paisley


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

*My Blue Heaven*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

St. Louis Blues


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

Ebony and Ivory - Stevie Wonder


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Blue Velvet  ~ Bobby Vinton


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

Tan Shoes and Pink Shoelaces


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Man in Black ~  Johnny Cash


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Gold by Spandau Ballet


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Silver Bells


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

Misty Blue


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

Red Roses for a Blue Lady


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Blue ~ Leann Rimes


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Behind Blue Eyes  ~ The Who


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2019)

The Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Little Black Dress ~ One Direction


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2019)

The Lady in Red


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue  ~  Crystal Gayle


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Purple Haze


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2019)

*Roses are Red  ♪ Bobby Vinton  *


----------



## Millyd (Sep 23, 2019)

Black and White ~ Three dog night


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2019)

Green Earrings - Steely Dan


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Big Black Dog ~ Emmylou Harris


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road  ~ Elton John


----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2019)

Blue red and grey. The Who


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Courtesy of the Red, White & Blue  ~  Toby Keith


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)

Touch of Grey - Grateful Dead


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

White Christmas  ....


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

White Wedding


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Silver Bells ... many


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2019)

Blue - Joni Mitchell


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2019)

Boy Blue ~  Cyndi Lauper


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

Ebony and Ivory - McCartney


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Black and White Town  ~ Doves


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

*Blue Moon  by Billie Holiday   *


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Blue Monday  ~  Fats Domino


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

Blue Sunday - The Doors


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Angel In Blue  Jeans   ~  Train


----------



## chic (Feb 5, 2020)

Ruby My Love - Cat Stevens


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2020)

A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Blackbird  ~ Beatles


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Pink  Houses  ~  John Mellencamp


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

Black Velvet   ~  Alannah  Myles


----------



## chic (Aug 23, 2020)

Black Water the Doobie Brothers


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

Brown Eyed Girl  ~  Van Morrison


----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2020)

Red Rubber Ball - The Cyrkle


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

16 Shades of Blue  ~  Tori  Amos


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*Two Purple Shadows - Jerry Vale*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Blue Velvet  Bobby Vinton


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

White  Horse  ~  Taylor Swift


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 24, 2020)

Galleries Of Pink Galahs by John Williamson


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)

Green   Light  ~   John Legend


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

*Roses Are Red My Love*
by Bobby Vinton


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2020)

Little  Red  Corvette  ~  Prince


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

White Christmas


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

True Blue by John Williamson


----------



## chic (Oct 11, 2020)

Bitter Blue - Cat Stevens


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2020)

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)

Silver,  Blue &  Gold   ~  Bad Company


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

A Whiter Shade of Pale ~ Procol Harum


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

White Christmas


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Blackbird  ~ The Beatles


----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)

Green Onions ~ Booker T. and the MG's


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Silver Bells


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2020)

Golden  ~  Harry Styles


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

*Purple Rain - Prince*


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Circle of Blue---The Archie's


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Blue Moon


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Red, Red Wine  -  various covers by different reggae groups


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 20, 2021)

Black Is Black - Del Shannon


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2021)

Black  Magic  Woman   ~   Sanatana


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

When The Red Red Robin Comes Bob Bob Bobbin' Along - Al Jolson


----------



## Raven (Jul 1, 2021)

Fields of Gold  - -   Sting


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2021)

Red   ~   Taylor  Swift


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful Brown Eyes - Brothers Four


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2021)

Orange  Crush   ~  R.E.M.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

The White Cliffs Of Dover - Vera Lynn


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

Red Sails in the Sunset - The Platters


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Black  Velvet


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

Love is Blue


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

White Christmas


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Blue velvet


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

Band  of   Gold   ~   Freda  Payne


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 17, 2022)

Blue Ain't Your Color - Keith Urban


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2022)

Black or White   ~   Michael  Jackson


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Blue Velvet   Bobby rydell ?


----------

